# Ayuda con una conexión trifásica.



## CarlosMX (Nov 1, 2007)

Bien, veo que me movieron el tema de lugar, quiero pensar que es porque usé la palabra ayuda como título del tema.

Lo vuelvo a poner para que me puedan ayudar, porque, ahora ya cumple con todo, no? Título, doy la información que tengo, no está en mayúsculas, etc. Deno ser así comprendan que soy nuevo en el foro y haganme saber mi error porfavor ¬¬

b]
Qué tal!

Verán, soy nuevo aquí y aprovecho para solicitar su ayuda, puede ser algo sencilla pero para los que somos unas verdaderas piedras en ésto no lo puede ser, jeje.

Bueno, mi problema es el siguiente: La clavija de la bomba de agua de mi hogar se quemó y las "patitas" (no sé como llamarlas) se quedaron pegadas y quemadas a la extensión donde la conectaba, en fin, yo pensé que era una conexión normal (esas todos las sabemos cambiar) pero mi sorpresa fue que era una clavija trifásica y de esas no sé nada, lo que no me cuadra es que la clavija es trifásica, pero la patita de enmedio no la tiene, simplemente tiene un plastiquito incrustado en lugar de la patita de metal, en fin, corté la clavija y me di cuenta de que la clavija tiene los 3 alambritos, uno verde, uno azul y el otro es de color café. Me dirigí a la tlapalería para comprar la clavija nueva y me dijeron que como solo tenia las 2 patitas (la clavija quemada) que entonces con una normal serviría, porque no usaba el cable de tierra. Total que llegué a mi casa a cambiar la clavija, no sabía cuál era el cable de tierra, así que busqué en internet y me di cuenta de que el azul era neutro, el cafe era no sé qué y el amarillo con verde era el de tierra (el mio sólo es de color verde). Bueno, me dispuse a cambiar la clavija dejando afuera el cable verde, pero oh sorpresa! No funcionó y al contrario, me quede sin luz por 1 minuto aprox ¬¬.

Entonces. Cómo le hago? Qué debo hacer? Debo comprar una clavija trifásica aunque la patita de enmedio de la clavija de mi bomba de agua no la traía? Debo colocar el cable verde junto a3 cable azul o café, los 2 juntos en una de las patitas? O qué?

Bueno, espero su respuesta, ante todo muchas gracias y ojalá y me puedan ayudar. Wink[/b]


----------



## bactering (Nov 1, 2007)

usa un tester y mide la bobina del cable. al ser trifasica tendrás la misma R entre los tres cables. Ahi tienes que conectar las fases (3) Describes tres cables por lo que no tienes tierra.

En la toma de corriente mide la corriente entre fases. No describes la tensión así que supongo que sea 110 y 220 entre fases. 
En la toma tienes tres o cuatro cables? si tiens tres conecta lo directemente con la bomba. si tienes cuatro mide tensión y marca como tierra el comun que midad 110V.

Ahora queda el sentido de giro. si ves que saca poca agua o no saca cambia la posición de dos de las fases y girará en sentido contrario.

Espero poder ser de  ayuda


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola, me parece q tenes 2 problemas, primero de definicion o diferencia entre trifasico y monofasico, tu tiene 2 cables marron y azul, aparte de la tierra entonces es una monofasica, la trifasica tiene 3 vivos y un neutro o sea 4 cables sagun la conexión (triangulo o estrella) puede tener 3 o 4 cables pero siempre 3 vivos y un neutro (el neutro puede no estar).

Suponiendo q sea monofasica no tendrias problemas si te fijas en el enchufe te dice cual es el neutro, cual tierra y cual vivo, por lomenos aca enm argentina por mas economico q sea el enchufe siempre lo traen escrito, es anda todo bien si la conexión esta bien echa en tu casa. Pero decualkier forma si invertis el neutro y vivo no pasaria nada, a lo supo unas pataditas si tocas el chasis del aparato (si no tiene conectada la tierra).
Los valores de tensiones de cada conexión depende de tu pais, y la norma q corresponda.

Por otro lado q se te quemara el enchufe puede ser q tengas algun cortocircuito en el motor o algun contacto de la bomba, esto puede ser ya q mensionas q cambiaste el enchufe y se te corto la luz, si no pusiste en corto los cables mientras armaste el enchufe es sintoma de un cortocircuito en el equipo electrico conectado.

Si no tenes conocimientos de electricidad se complica la cosa, si tenes algunos conocimientos y si dispones de algun instrumento de medicion del estilo de tester o multimetro, podes medir la tension de linea en el enchufe de la pared, y tb podes medir si el motor esta en buen estado.

Bueno espero haberte aclarado algo y no complicarte mas la cosa.
ESpero q puedas resover algo y cualkier cosa pregunta q alguien en el foro puede tratar de ayudarte.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 1, 2007)

La trifasica se puede usar sin neutro, es decir solo con tres cables.
De que tamaño es la bomba, de que potencia? si es muy pegueña seria muy raro que sea trifasica. Leele la placa a ver que es lo que dice.
Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 2, 2007)

Ejem!

¿De donde sacas que los enchufes se queman por problemas en bomba o en la red?

Se queman por suciedad, tornillos flojos o por consumir más de lo que está diseñado.

El uso de diferencial evita esas pataditas. Y es más, si el neutro tiene buena tierra no pasa na de na!

Saludetes

PD hay veces que me pregunto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 2, 2007)

el diferencial protege contra derivaciones o fugas de corriente.
El magnetotermico protege contra sobrecargas y cortocircuitos.

Si la bomba es monofasica obligatoriamente debe llevar condensador y es bastante habitual que se estropee, resigue el cable si por el camino hay una caja de empalmes o en la propia bomba lleva un cilindro que es el condensador.




CUIDADO CON LOS POZOS, hay gases y puedes resbalar facilmente, primero asegura la zona, vigila que no tropieces con nada, ESTO NO ES UN JUEGO, Yo normalmente trabajo con un ayudante en estos menesteres, con mi cuerda y arnes y destapo la tapa durante como minimo una hora, pozos y depositos son muy peligrosos.
Cuidado al destapar de no respirar el aire, lebantar lentamente la tapa y esperar unos minutos antes de mirar.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2007)

Que precavido es Tiopepe123.

Mucha precuación en los pozos y va y muere electrocutado por no tener  diferencial.

Un gran amigo mio murió electrocutado en un pais de sudamérica por no disponer la instalación de diferencial. Este garantiza que con un una falla de la tierra te puedas salvar. 
Sería entrar en una rueda de discusión tonta. Si la tienes que palmar la palmas con o sin diferencial.[/quote]


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 4, 2007)

En las ultimas inundaciones de alemania tambien hubo un muerto al intensar encender un abomba en un parking.

Como podeis ver el agua o humedad y el cuerpo humano  no se comportan muy bien que digamos.

Pero esto tiene solucion, con unas simples diapositivas y listos, no hay nada como tener como profesor un inspector oficial   y muestre su trabajo. 
Las cosas las ves de otra forma y no precisamente como los niñatos de seguridad y higiene con tu titulito pero con un desconocimiento total a  nivel tecnico.

Esto es como los arquitectos que son incapaces de hacer una pared y luego quieren dar lecciones al paleta.


Como puedes ver no es una discusion tonta, mi profe era muy franco si haces esto te puede pasar lo otro, tu mismo, tuya es la responsabilidad y de nadie mas.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2007)

Cada curso de seguridad que voy impartido por profesional. Tardo más de un mes en subir a un poste con total seguridad. Me hacen temblar las canillas. 
Esta desvariando el comentario inicial pero el mal uso de la tensión implica riesgos.

A electrocutarse.


----------

